# Cob Webbers



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello...any thoughts on which cob webbers are the best? I have seen them from $39 to several hundred dollars. Do they really make that much of a difference and what are your opinons on if they are worth the money. BTW I would love to make my own but have enough other projects already this year. Thanks.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Depends on your application. I have both a spinner and a shooter. the spinner is great, and the most realistic, in my opinion, but ANY amount of wind will quickly destroy all your work. So using it outside is not advised (by me). The shooters, that use glue sticks, work much better for outdoor scenes. The differences are in the wattage of the heating elements, which effects your web output per hour. With compressed air running by the nozzle, it tends to cool and the glue gobs up and then you have to wait for it to heat up again before it'll work. The bigger ones will have less wait time, and take longer for the air to cool the nozzle.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You can check out the HauntForumSpecialsbuys link.
If you don't like it, you can have your money back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and if you need glue sticks, check out my site.

http://www.santasprojects.com/Corpse_County/Selling.htm

*shameless plug! LOL*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You do have to be careful on what surface you might aplly any of these materials.
Cloth, being the toughest to clean.
The hot glue seems to work pretting good on most things, depending if you decide to squish it in to the surface that you ust applied it to.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the info.

I didn't see the link you mentioned Frighteners......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's his link, whispers: http://www.thefrighteners.com/HauntForumSpecialBuys.htm


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Toys or tools, cheap or safe.
Of course there are differences.

Knowledge is power...
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/information.php?info_id=9
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/information.php?info_id=10


----------



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

awesome deal. Now to meet the requirements. lol


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

How long is shipping from that link generally to CA?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Whispers in the Park said:


> Hello...any thoughts on which cob webbers are the best? I have seen them from $39 to several hundred dollars. Do they really make that much of a difference and what are your opinons on if they are worth the money. BTW I would love to make my own but have enough other projects already this year. Thanks.


Minions web makes the best hot glue cob web shooters. I webbed 70 rooms in our commercial attraction with one, no problems at all!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I went with the Minion MW-C









I got it in this weekend and have not had a lot of time to work with it, but I'm getting there. Here are a couple of shots of a web I put up in just a few minutes in my very messy garage. I still need to working on not shooting the occasional glob. This web is about 8' high and 6' wide and took no time at all. Pics are bad sorry, the back lighting was hard to shoot.



















I don't have any experience with the hot glue webs and was very surprised at how realistic it feels when you walk into it.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Not to take anything away from Minion's or anything but I would seriously consider building your own. Once I had everything bought mine went together in about 40 minutes. Hardest part was finding a decent buy on a decent gun. I used the 50% cupon from Michael's to get an 80 watter for $9. 80 seems to be plenty for me.

I used the plans from Wolfstone's and if I can buid it that quickly, anyone can!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think 3 days, sometimes 2.


abrcrombe said:


> How long is shipping from that link generally to CA?


----------

